# school project



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i am gonna video myself for a school project on something to do with archery. i was thinking on how to properly shoot a bow. any better ideas?


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

sounds good. But your still in school. Me and outdoorkid1 got out of school wednesday.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> sounds good. But your still in school. Me and outdoorkid1 got out of school wednesday.


x2. Maby do fishing


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Gotta do something in the outdoors atleast.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ya, hunting fishing. Something like that. Not how to play video games thats something sj would do


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> sounds good. But your still in school. Me and outdoorkid1 got out of school wednesday.


lucky l3astereds. I would do archery, or else my golf swing.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Ya, hunting fishing. Something like that. Not how to play video games thats something sj would do


stupid sj


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> stupid sj


x2!


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

archers paradox


----------



## Quackersmacker1 (May 1, 2011)

Thats a good idea by doing that you can also see if you have any bad shooting habits that you didnt know you had.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i was either gonna do the archery shooting or how to assemble a bait casting reel but it is a 3 minute maxium


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

roja.raou said:


> how-to decorate a cute shirt, just tell how to decorate a plain shirt with sequins and glitter to make it cute! call your's, schoolteens, or something like that.


 ukey:What's that all about!?ukey:


----------

